# Error al compilar python-3.1.3

## chichimeka

Hola a todos:

Python falla al compilar 

Este es mi emerge --info

```
# emerge --info 

Portage 2.1.9.42 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.11.3-r0, 2.6.32-5-amd64 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-5-amd64-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_9950_Quad-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 20 Apr 2011 20:00:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-lang/python:     2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r9

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.36.1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ABI="amd64"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel usb-audio"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="amd64"

ASFLAGS_x86="--32"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CAMERAS="ptp2"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -pipe -march=amdfam10 -fopenmp"

CFLAGS_x86="-m32"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="10"

COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules"

COLORTERM="gnome-terminal"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -pipe -march=amdfam10 -fopenmp"

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"

DESKTOP_SESSION="default"

DISPLAY=":0.0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="  --verbose"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="20"

EPREFIX=""

EROOT="/"

FCFLAGS="-O3 -pipe -march=amdfam10 -fopenmp"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages installsources news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SFTP="bash -c "x=\${2#sftp://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec sftp -P \${port} \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" sftp "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FFLAGS="-O3 -pipe -march=amdfam10 -fopenmp"

GCC_SPECS=""

GDK_USE_XFT="1"

GDMSESSION="default"

GDM_KEYBOARD_LAYOUT="latam"

GDM_LANG="es_MX.utf8"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID="this-is-deprecated"

GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL="/tmp/keyring-kGjWVc"

GNOME_KEYRING_PID="2229"

GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx"

GTK_MODULES="canberra-gtk-module"

GTK_RC_FILES="/etc/gtk/gtkrc:/home/chichimeka/.gtkrc-1.2-gnome2"

HOME="/root"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.20.1/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

KERNEL="linux"

LANG="es_MX.UTF-8"

LANGUAGE="es_MX:es"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LC_ALL="es_MX.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"

LIBDIR_amd64_fbsd="lib64"

LIBDIR_ppc="lib32"

LIBDIR_ppc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_s390="lib32"

LIBDIR_s390x="lib64"

LIBDIR_sparc32="lib32"

LIBDIR_sparc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_x86="lib32"

LIBDIR_x86_fbsd="lib32"

LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH="/usr/lib32/dri:/usr/lib64/dri"

LINGUAS="es"

LOGNAME="root"

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.cgm=01;35:*.emf=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"

MAIL="/var/mail/root"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

MANPATH="/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.20.1/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/man"

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib32 /lib /usr/lib32 /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib32 /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib32 /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib32 /usr/X11R6/lib"

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage)"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

OLDPWD="/"

OPENGL_PROFILE="xorg-x11"

ORBIT_SOCKETDIR="/tmp/orbit-root"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.5"

PHP_TARGETS="php5-3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc sparc64-freebsd ppc-openbsd x86-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt x86-fbsd ppc-aix alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 arm-linux x86-macos x64-openbsd ia64-hpux hppa x86-netbsd x86-cygwin amd64-linux ia64-linux x86 sparc-solaris x64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x86-linux x64-macos sparc m68k-mint ia64 mips ppc-macos x86-interix hppa-hpux amd64-fbsd x64-solaris mips-irix m68k sh x86-solaris sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save_summary echo"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="3"

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="-1"

PORTAGE_SANDBOX_COMPAT_LEVEL="16"

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib64/libfreebl3.so:/usr/lib64/libnssdbm3.so:/usr/lib64/libsoftokn3.so"

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

PS1="(chroot) \[\033[01;31m\]\h\[\033[01;34m\] \W \$\[\033[00m\] "

PWD="/etc/portage"

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

RESUMECOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

RESUMECOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.5"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18"

SESSION_MANAGER="local/xuchime:@/tmp/.ICE-unix/2254,unix/xuchime:/tmp/.ICE-unix/2254"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="5"

SSH_AGENT_PID="2294"

SSH_AUTH_SOCK="/tmp/keyring-kGjWVc/ssh"

STAGE1_USE="multilib nptl nptlonly unicode"

SYMLINK_LIB="yes"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb blass branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gnome gnome-keyring gpm gstreamer gtk iconv ipv6 java jpeg lapack lcms libnotify mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds python qt3support readline samba sdl session spell sse sse2 sse3 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb vorbis x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel usb-audio" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau nvidia vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USERNAME="chichimeka"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CAMERAS COLLECTD_PLUGINS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DRACUT_MODULES DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS GPSD_PROTOCOLS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS NETBEANS_MODULES NGINX_MODULES_HTTP NGINX_MODULES_MAIL PHP_TARGETS QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS XFCE_PLUGINS XTABLES_ADDONS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau nvidia vesa"

WINDOWID="79691780"

WINDOWPATH="7"

XAUTHORITY="/tmp/libgksu-OzVzwd/.Xauthority"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/local/share:/usr/share"

XDG_SESSION_COOKIE="5b6177f3779e357c4cc770e90000032f-1303393159.602270-577197583"

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"
```

y este es el log de emerge dev-lang/python 

```
[32;01m * [39;49;00mPackage:    dev-lang/python-3.1.3-r1

[32;01m * [39;49;00mRepository: gentoo

[32;01m * [39;49;00mMaintainer: python@gentoo.org

[32;01m * [39;49;00mUSE:        amd64 elibc_glibc gdbm ipv6 kernel_linux multilib ncurses readline sqlite ssl threads userland_GNU wide-unicode xml

[32;01m * [39;49;00mFEATURES:   ccache installsources sandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking Python-3.1.3.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-3.1.3-r1/work

>>> Unpacking python-gentoo-patches-3.1.3-r1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-3.1.3-r1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-3.1.3-r1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-3.1.3-r1/work/Python-3.1.3 ...

 [32;01m*[0m Applying various patches (bugfixes/updates) ...

 [32;01m*[0m   01_all_static_library_location.patch ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   02_all_disable_modules_and_ssl.patch ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   03_all_add_portage_search_path.patch ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   04_all_libdir.patch ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   05_all_verbose_building_of_extensions.patch ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   06_all_internal_expat.patch ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   07_all_non-zero_exit_status_on_failure.patch ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   08_all_use_external_libffi.patch ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   21_all_distutils_c++.patch ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   22_all_turkish_locale.patch ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   23_all_ctypes_mmap_wx.patch ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   24_all_logging.handlers.patch ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   25_all_unicodedata.patch ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   61_all_process_data.patch ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Done with patching

 [32;01m*[0m Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-3.1.3-r1/work/Python-3.1.3' ...

 [32;01m*[0m Running aclocal ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running autoconf ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running autoheader ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-3.1.3-r1/work/Python-3.1.3 ...

 [32;01m*[0m Disabled modules:  _tkinter

 [33;01m*[0m QA Notice: USE Flag 'hardened' not in IUSE for dev-lang/python-3.1.3-r1

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --with-fpectl --enable-shared --enable-ipv6 --with-threads --with-wide-unicode --infodir=${prefix}/share/info --mandir=${prefix}/share/man --with-computed-gotos --with-dbmliborder=gdbm --with-libc= --with-system-ffi

checking for --enable-universalsdk... no

checking for --with-universal-archs... 32-bit

checking MACHDEP... linux2

checking machine type as reported by uname -m... x86_64

checking for --without-gcc... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for --with-cxx-main=<compiler>... no

checking how to run the C preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking minix/config.h usability... no

checking minix/config.h presence... no

checking for minix/config.h... no

checking whether it is safe to define __EXTENSIONS__... yes

checking for --with-suffix... 

checking for case-insensitive build directory... no

checking LIBRARY... libpython$(VERSION).a

checking LINKCC... $(PURIFY) $(MAINCC)

checking for GNU ld... yes

checking for --enable-shared... yes

checking for --enable-profiling... 

checking LDLIBRARY... libpython$(VERSION).so

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for ar... ar

checking for svnversion... not-found

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking for --with-pydebug... no

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts and needs -fno-strict-aliasing... no

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -OPT:Olimit=0... no

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -Olimit 1500... no

checking whether gcc supports ParseTuple __format__... no

checking whether pthreads are available without options... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ also accepts flags for thread support... no

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking asm/types.h usability... yes

checking asm/types.h presence... yes

checking for asm/types.h... yes

checking conio.h usability... no

checking conio.h presence... no

checking for conio.h... no

checking curses.h usability... yes

checking curses.h presence... yes

checking for curses.h... yes

checking direct.h usability... no

checking direct.h presence... no

checking for direct.h... no

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking errno.h usability... yes

checking errno.h presence... yes

checking for errno.h... yes

checking fcntl.h usability... yes

checking fcntl.h presence... yes

checking for fcntl.h... yes

checking grp.h usability... yes

checking grp.h presence... yes

checking for grp.h... yes

checking ieeefp.h usability... no

checking ieeefp.h presence... no

checking for ieeefp.h... no

checking io.h usability... no

checking io.h presence... no

checking for io.h... no

checking langinfo.h usability... yes

checking langinfo.h presence... yes

checking for langinfo.h... yes

checking libintl.h usability... yes

checking libintl.h presence... yes

checking for libintl.h... yes

checking ncurses.h usability... yes

checking ncurses.h presence... yes

checking for ncurses.h... yes

checking poll.h usability... yes

checking poll.h presence... yes

checking for poll.h... yes

checking process.h usability... no

checking process.h presence... no

checking for process.h... no

checking pthread.h usability... yes

checking pthread.h presence... yes

checking for pthread.h... yes

checking shadow.h usability... yes

checking shadow.h presence... yes

checking for shadow.h... yes

checking signal.h usability... yes

checking signal.h presence... yes

checking for signal.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... (cached) yes

checking stropts.h usability... yes

checking stropts.h presence... yes

checking for stropts.h... yes

checking termios.h usability... yes

checking termios.h presence... yes

checking for termios.h... yes

checking thread.h usability... no

checking thread.h presence... no

checking for thread.h... no

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking utime.h usability... yes

checking utime.h presence... yes

checking for utime.h... yes

checking sys/audioio.h usability... no

checking sys/audioio.h presence... no

checking for sys/audioio.h... no

checking sys/bsdtty.h usability... no

checking sys/bsdtty.h presence... no

checking for sys/bsdtty.h... no

checking sys/epoll.h usability... yes

checking sys/epoll.h presence... yes

checking for sys/epoll.h... yes

checking sys/event.h usability... no

checking sys/event.h presence... no

checking for sys/event.h... no

checking sys/file.h usability... yes

checking sys/file.h presence... yes

checking for sys/file.h... yes

checking sys/loadavg.h usability... no

checking sys/loadavg.h presence... no

checking for sys/loadavg.h... no

checking sys/lock.h usability... no

checking sys/lock.h presence... no

checking for sys/lock.h... no

checking sys/mkdev.h usability... no

checking sys/mkdev.h presence... no

checking for sys/mkdev.h... no

checking sys/modem.h usability... no

checking sys/modem.h presence... no

checking for sys/modem.h... no

checking sys/param.h usability... yes

checking sys/param.h presence... yes

checking for sys/param.h... yes

checking sys/poll.h usability... yes

checking sys/poll.h presence... yes

checking for sys/poll.h... yes

checking sys/select.h usability... yes

checking sys/select.h presence... yes

checking for sys/select.h... yes

checking sys/socket.h usability... yes

checking sys/socket.h presence... yes

checking for sys/socket.h... yes

checking sys/statvfs.h usability... yes

checking sys/statvfs.h presence... yes

checking for sys/statvfs.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... (cached) yes

checking sys/termio.h usability... no

checking sys/termio.h presence... no

checking for sys/termio.h... no

checking sys/time.h usability... yes

checking sys/time.h presence... yes

checking for sys/time.h... yes

checking sys/times.h usability... yes

checking sys/times.h presence... yes

checking for sys/times.h... yes

checking for sys/types.h... (cached) yes

checking sys/un.h usability... yes

checking sys/un.h presence... yes

checking for sys/un.h... yes

checking sys/utsname.h usability... yes

checking sys/utsname.h presence... yes

checking for sys/utsname.h... yes

checking sys/wait.h usability... yes

checking sys/wait.h presence... yes

checking for sys/wait.h... yes

checking pty.h usability... yes

checking pty.h presence... yes

checking for pty.h... yes

checking libutil.h usability... no

checking libutil.h presence... no

checking for libutil.h... no

checking sys/resource.h usability... yes

checking sys/resource.h presence... yes

checking for sys/resource.h... yes

checking netpacket/packet.h usability... yes

checking netpacket/packet.h presence... yes

checking for netpacket/packet.h... yes

checking sysexits.h usability... yes

checking sysexits.h presence... yes

checking for sysexits.h... yes

checking bluetooth.h usability... no

checking bluetooth.h presence... no

checking for bluetooth.h... no

checking bluetooth/bluetooth.h usability... no

checking bluetooth/bluetooth.h presence... no

checking for bluetooth/bluetooth.h... no

checking linux/tipc.h usability... yes

checking linux/tipc.h presence... yes

checking for linux/tipc.h... yes

checking for dirent.h that defines DIR... yes

checking for library containing opendir... none required

checking whether sys/types.h defines makedev... yes

checking for term.h... yes

checking for linux/netlink.h... yes

checking for clock_t in time.h... yes

checking for makedev... yes

checking Solaris LFS bug... no

checking for mode_t... yes

checking for off_t... yes

checking for pid_t... yes

checking return type of signal handlers... void

checking for size_t... yes

checking for uid_t in sys/types.h... yes

checking for uint32_t... yes

checking for uint64_t... yes

checking for int32_t... yes

checking for int64_t... yes

checking for ssize_t... yes

checking size of int... 4

checking size of long... 8

checking size of void *... 8

checking size of short... 2

checking size of float... 4

checking size of double... 8

checking size of fpos_t... 16

checking size of size_t... 8

checking size of pid_t... 4

checking for long long support... yes

checking size of long long... 8

checking for long double support... yes

checking size of long double... 16

checking for _Bool support... yes

checking size of _Bool... 1

checking for uintptr_t... yes

checking size of uintptr_t... 8

checking size of off_t... 8

checking whether to enable large file support... no

checking size of time_t... 8

checking for pthread_t... yes

checking size of pthread_t... 8

checking for --enable-framework... no

checking for dyld... no

checking SO... .so

checking LDSHARED... $(CC) -shared

checking CCSHARED... -fPIC

checking LINKFORSHARED... -Xlinker -export-dynamic

checking CFLAGSFORSHARED... $(CCSHARED)

checking SHLIBS... $(LIBS)

checking for dlopen in -ldl... yes

checking for shl_load in -ldld... no

checking for library containing sem_init... none required

checking for textdomain in -lintl... no

checking for t_open in -lnsl... no

checking for socket in -lsocket... no

checking for --with-libs... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking for --with-system-ffi... yes

checking for --with-dbmliborder... gdbm

checking for --with-signal-module... yes

checking for --with-dec-threads... no

checking for --with-threads... yes

checking if PTHREAD_SCOPE_SYSTEM is supported... yes

checking for pthread_sigmask... yes

checking if --enable-ipv6 is specified... yes

checking ipv6 stack type... linux-glibc

checking for OSX 10.5 SDK or later... no

checking for --with-doc-strings... yes

checking for --with-tsc... no

checking for --with-pymalloc... yes

checking for --with-wctype-functions... no

checking for dlopen... yes

checking DYNLOADFILE... dynload_shlib.o

checking MACHDEP_OBJS... MACHDEP_OBJS

checking for alarm... yes

checking for setitimer... yes

checking for getitimer... yes

checking for bind_textdomain_codeset... yes

checking for chown... yes

checking for clock... yes

checking for confstr... yes

checking for ctermid... yes

checking for execv... yes

checking for fchmod... yes

checking for fchown... yes

checking for fork... yes

checking for fpathconf... yes

checking for ftime... yes

checking for ftruncate... yes

checking for gai_strerror... yes

checking for getgroups... yes

checking for getlogin... yes

checking for getloadavg... yes

checking for getpeername... yes

checking for getpgid... yes

checking for getpid... yes

checking for getpriority... yes

checking for getpwent... yes

checking for getspnam... yes

checking for getspent... yes

checking for getsid... yes

checking for getwd... yes

checking for kill... yes

checking for killpg... yes

checking for lchmod... no

checking for lchown... yes

checking for lstat... yes

checking for mbrtowc... yes

checking for mkfifo... yes

checking for mknod... yes

checking for mktime... yes

checking for mremap... yes

checking for nice... yes

checking for pathconf... yes

checking for pause... yes

checking for plock... no

checking for poll... yes

checking for pthread_init... no

checking for putenv... yes

checking for readlink... yes

checking for realpath... yes

checking for select... yes

checking for sem_open... yes

checking for sem_timedwait... yes

checking for sem_getvalue... yes

checking for sem_unlink... yes

checking for setegid... yes

checking for seteuid... yes

checking for setgid... yes

checking for setlocale... yes

checking for setregid... yes

checking for setreuid... yes

checking for setsid... yes

checking for setpgid... yes

checking for setpgrp... yes

checking for setuid... yes

checking for setvbuf... yes

checking for snprintf... yes

checking for sigaction... yes

checking for siginterrupt... yes

checking for sigrelse... yes

checking for strftime... yes

checking for strlcpy... no

checking for sysconf... yes

checking for tcgetpgrp... yes

checking for tcsetpgrp... yes

checking for tempnam... yes

checking for timegm... yes

checking for times... yes

checking for tmpfile... yes

checking for tmpnam... yes

checking for tmpnam_r... yes

checking for truncate... yes

checking for uname... yes

checking for unsetenv... yes

checking for utimes... yes

checking for waitpid... yes

checking for wait3... yes

checking for wait4... yes

checking for wcscoll... yes

checking for wcsftime... yes

checking for wcsxfrm... yes

checking for _getpty... no

checking for chroot... yes

checking for link... yes

checking for symlink... yes

checking for fchdir... yes

checking for fsync... yes

checking for fdatasync... yes

checking for epoll... yes

checking for kqueue... no

checking for ctermid_r... no

checking for flock declaration... yes

checking for flock... yes

checking for getpagesize... yes

checking for true... true

checking for inet_aton in -lc... yes

checking for chflags... no

checking for lchflags... no

checking for inflateCopy in -lz... yes

checking for hstrerror... yes

checking for inet_aton... yes

checking for inet_pton... yes

checking for setgroups... yes

checking for openpty... no

checking for openpty in -lutil... yes

checking for forkpty... yes

checking for memmove... yes

checking for fseek64... no

checking for fseeko... yes

checking for fstatvfs... yes

checking for ftell64... no

checking for ftello... yes

checking for statvfs... yes

checking for dup2... yes

checking for getcwd... yes

checking for strdup... yes

checking for getpgrp... yes

checking for setpgrp... (cached) yes

checking for gettimeofday... yes

checking for major... yes

checking for getaddrinfo... yes

checking getaddrinfo bug... good

checking for getnameinfo... yes

checking whether time.h and sys/time.h may both be included... yes

checking whether struct tm is in sys/time.h or time.h... time.h

checking for struct tm.tm_zone... yes

checking for struct stat.st_rdev... yes

checking for struct stat.st_blksize... yes

checking for struct stat.st_flags... no

checking for struct stat.st_gen... no

checking for struct stat.st_birthtime... no

checking for struct stat.st_blocks... yes

checking for time.h that defines altzone... no

checking whether sys/select.h and sys/time.h may both be included... yes

checking for addrinfo... yes

checking for sockaddr_storage... yes

checking whether char is unsigned... no

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking for working volatile... yes

checking for working signed char... yes

checking for prototypes... yes

checking for variable length prototypes and stdarg.h... yes

checking for socketpair... yes

checking if sockaddr has sa_len member... no

checking whether va_list is an array... yes

checking for gethostbyname_r... yes

checking gethostbyname_r with 6 args... yes

checking for __fpu_control... yes

checking for --with-fpectl... yes

checking for --with-libm=STRING... default LIBM="-lm"

checking for --with-libc=STRING... set LIBC=""

checking whether C doubles are little-endian IEEE 754 binary64... yes

checking whether C doubles are big-endian IEEE 754 binary64... no

checking whether C doubles are ARM mixed-endian IEEE 754 binary64... no

checking for x87-style double rounding... no

checking whether tanh preserves the sign of zero... yes

checking for acosh... yes

checking for asinh... yes

checking for atanh... yes

checking for copysign... yes

checking for expm1... yes

checking for finite... yes

checking for hypot... yes

checking for log1p... yes

checking for round... yes

checking whether isinf is declared... yes

checking whether isnan is declared... yes

checking whether isfinite is declared... yes

checking whether POSIX semaphores are enabled... yes

checking for broken sem_getvalue... no

checking digit size for Python's longs... no value specified

checking wchar.h usability... yes

checking wchar.h presence... yes

checking for wchar.h... yes

checking size of wchar_t... 4

checking for UCS-4 tcl... no

checking whether wchar_t is signed... yes

checking what type to use for str... no type found

checking whether byte ordering is bigendian... no

checking whether right shift extends the sign bit... yes

checking for getc_unlocked() and friends... yes

checking how to link readline libs... -lreadline

checking for rl_callback_handler_install in -lreadline... yes

checking for rl_pre_input_hook in -lreadline... yes

checking for rl_completion_display_matches_hook in -lreadline... yes

checking for rl_completion_matches in -lreadline... yes

checking for broken nice()... no

checking for broken poll()... no

checking for struct tm.tm_zone... (cached) yes

checking for working tzset()... yes

checking for tv_nsec in struct stat... yes

checking for tv_nsec2 in struct stat... no

checking whether mvwdelch is an expression... yes

checking whether WINDOW has _flags... yes

checking for is_term_resized... yes

checking for resize_term... yes

checking for resizeterm... yes

checking for /dev/ptmx... yes

checking for /dev/ptc... no

checking for %zd printf() format support... yes

checking for socklen_t... yes

checking for broken mbstowcs... no

checking for --with-computed-gotos... yes

checking for build directories... done

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile.pre

config.status: creating Modules/Setup.config

config.status: creating Misc/python.pc

config.status: creating Modules/ld_so_aix

config.status: creating pyconfig.h

creating Modules/Setup

creating Modules/Setup.local

creating Makefile

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-3.1.3-r1/work/Python-3.1.3 ...

make -j5 EPYTHON=python3....

....else \

      x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -L. -o libpython3.1.so Modules/getbuildinfo.o Parser/acceler.o Parser/grammar1.o Parser/listnode.o Parser/node.o Parser/parser.o Parser/parsetok.o Parser/bitset.o Parser/metagrammar.o Parser/firstsets.o Parser/grammar.o Parser/pgen.o Parser/myreadline.o Parser/tokenizer.o Objects/abstract.o Objects/boolobject.o Objects/bytes_methods.o Objects/bytearrayobject.o Objects/bytesobject.o Objects/cellobject.o Objects/classobject.o Objects/cobject.o Objects/codeobject.o Objects/complexobject.o Objects/descrobject.o Objects/enumobject.o Objects/exceptions.o Objects/genobject.o Objects/fileobject.o Objects/floatobject.o Objects/frameobject.o Objects/funcobject.o Objects/iterobject.o Objects/listobject.o Objects/longobject.o Objects/dictobject.o Objects/memoryobject.o Objects/methodobject.o Objects/moduleobject.o Objects/object.o Objects/obmalloc.o Objects/capsule.o Objects/rangeobject.o Objects/setobject.o Objects/sliceobject.o Objects/structseq.o Objects/tupleobject.o Objects/typeobject.o Objects/unicodeobject.o Objects/unicodectype.o Objects/weakrefobject.o Python/_warnings.o Python/Python-ast.o Python/asdl.o Python/ast.o Python/bltinmodule.o Python/ceval.o Python/compile.o Python/codecs.o Python/errors.o Python/frozen.o Python/frozenmain.o Python/future.o Python/getargs.o Python/getcompiler.o Python/getcopyright.o Python/getplatform.o Python/getversion.o Python/graminit.o Python/import.o Python/importdl.o Python/marshal.o Python/modsupport.o Python/mystrtoul.o Python/mysnprintf.o Python/peephole.o Python/pyarena.o Python/pyctype.o Python/pyfpe.o Python/pymath.o Python/pystate.o Python/pythonrun.o Python/structmember.o Python/symtable.o Python/sysmodule.o Python/traceback.o Python/getopt.o Python/pystrcmp.o Python/pystrtod.o Python/dtoa.o Python/formatter_unicode.o Python/dynload_shlib.o   Python/thread.o Modules/config.o Modules/getpath.o Modules/main.o Modules/gcmodule.o  Modules/_threadmodule.o  Modules/signalmodule.o  Modules/posixmodule.o  Modules/errnomodule.o  Modules/pwdmodule.o  Modules/_sre.o  Modules/_codecsmodule.o  Modules/_weakref.o  Modules/_functoolsmodule.o  Modules/_localemodule.o  Modules/_iomodule.o Modules/iobase.o Modules/fileio.o Modules/bytesio.o Modules/bufferedio.o Modules/textio.o Modules/stringio.o  Modules/zipimport.o  Modules/symtablemodule.o  Modules/xxsubtype.o   -ldl  -lutil  -lm ; \

   fi

ar rc libpython3.1.a Modules/getbuildinfo.o

ar rc libpython3.1.a Parser/acceler.o Parser/grammar1.o Parser/listnode.o Parser/node.o Parser/parser.o Parser/parsetok.o Parser/bitset.o Parser/metagrammar.o Parser/firstsets.o Parser/grammar.o Parser/pgen.o Parser/myreadline.o Parser/tokenizer.o

ar rc libpython3.1.a Objects/abstract.o Objects/boolobject.o Objects/bytes_methods.o Objects/bytearrayobject.o Objects/bytesobject.o Objects/cellobject.o Objects/classobject.o Objects/cobject.o Objects/codeobject.o Objects/complexobject.o Objects/descrobject.o Objects/enumobject.o Objects/exceptions.o Objects/genobject.o Objects/fileobject.o Objects/floatobject.o Objects/frameobject.o Objects/funcobject.o Objects/iterobject.o Objects/listobject.o Objects/longobject.o Objects/dictobject.o Objects/memoryobject.o Objects/methodobject.o Objects/moduleobject.o Objects/object.o Objects/obmalloc.o Objects/capsule.o Objects/rangeobject.o Objects/setobject.o Objects/sliceobject.o Objects/structseq.o Objects/tupleobject.o Objects/typeobject.o Objects/unicodeobject.o Objects/unicodectype.o Objects/weakrefobject.o

ar rc libpython3.1.a Python/_warnings.o Python/Python-ast.o Python/asdl.o Python/ast.o Python/bltinmodule.o Python/ceval.o Python/compile.o Python/codecs.o Python/errors.o Python/frozen.o Python/frozenmain.o Python/future.o Python/getargs.o Python/getcompiler.o Python/getcopyright.o Python/getplatform.o Python/getversion.o Python/graminit.o Python/import.o Python/importdl.o Python/marshal.o Python/modsupport.o Python/mystrtoul.o Python/mysnprintf.o Python/peephole.o Python/pyarena.o Python/pyctype.o Python/pyfpe.o Python/pymath.o Python/pystate.o Python/pythonrun.o Python/structmember.o Python/symtable.o Python/sysmodule.o Python/traceback.o Python/getopt.o Python/pystrcmp.o Python/pystrtod.o Python/dtoa.o Python/formatter_unicode.o Python/dynload_shlib.o   Python/thread.o

ar rc libpython3.1.a Modules/config.o Modules/getpath.o Modules/main.o Modules/gcmodule.o 

ar rc libpython3.1.a Modules/_threadmodule.o  Modules/signalmodule.o  Modules/posixmodule.o  Modules/errnomodule.o  Modules/pwdmodule.o  Modules/_sre.o  Modules/_codecsmodule.o  Modules/_weakref.o  Modules/_functoolsmodule.o  Modules/_localemodule.o  Modules/_iomodule.o Modules/iobase.o Modules/fileio.o Modules/bytesio.o Modules/bufferedio.o Modules/textio.o Modules/stringio.o  Modules/zipimport.o  Modules/symtablemodule.o  Modules/xxsubtype.o

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib libpython3.1.a

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -L. -Xlinker -export-dynamic -o python \

         Modules/python.o \

         -L. -lpython3.1 -ldl  -lutil   -lm  

./libpython3.1.so: undefined reference to `sem_init'

./libpython3.1.so: undefined reference to `pthread_attr_setstacksize'

./libpython3.1.so: undefined reference to `sem_destroy'

./libpython3.1.so: undefined reference to `pthread_create'

./libpython3.1.so: undefined reference to `sem_post'

./libpython3.1.so: undefined reference to `sem_trywait'

./libpython3.1.so: undefined reference to `pthread_detach'

./libpython3.1.so: undefined reference to `sem_wait'

collect2: ld devolvió el estado de salida 1

make: *** [python] Error 1

emake failed

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: dev-lang/python-3.1.3-r1 failed (compile phase):

 [31;01m*[0m   emake failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m     ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 5413:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m       emake EPYTHON="python${PV%%.*}" || die "emake failed"

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-lang/python-3.1.3-r1',

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-lang/python-3.1.3-r1'.

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-3.1.3-r1/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-3.1.3-r1/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-3.1.3-r1/work/Python-3.1.3'
```

No he encontrado ayuda en google con este problema

Solicito su ayuda

Gracias

----------

## vincent-

Hay un bug abierto sobre ese problema: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=256283

Prueba a compilarlo desactivando el USE flag "threads".

----------

## chichimeka

 *peratu wrote:*   

> Hay un bug abierto sobre ese problema: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=256283
> 
> Prueba a compilarlo desactivando el USE flag "threads".

 

Gracias por la respuesta.

Logré compilarlo omitiendo el ccflag "-fopenmp"

----------

## Luciernaga

Prueba a emitir este comando python-updater ... a mi me ha funcionado y me ha solventado más de un problema.

----------

